
Gitbucket – The easily installable Github clone powered by Scala - shawndumas
https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket/blob/master/README.md
======
lawl
I just slapped it on my server works great. Easier to maintain than GitLab,
though with way less features. Probably not something for a company to use,
there i'd go with gitlab, but it's just perfect for your own private server,
instead of using the ugly cgit or something.

~~~
Trufa
Not to get on a Scala flamewar but for people considering this, take into
consideration that Scala is pretty hard and with different paradigms, so if
you ever want to do a little fix yourself, this might not be trivial. While
RoR has also it's particularities, it is easier IMO to hack something away if
you would need to even if you're not proficient in it.

~~~
tormeh
Scala is my favorite language and it's really powerful and flexible, but that
also makes code potentially really hard to read if the author didn't write the
code with readability in mind.

~~~
banachtarski
Random comment: having an actual answer to the "what's your favorite language"
question isn't a good thing.

~~~
coldtea
I code for fun. Having a favorite language isn't a "good thing" why?

Because some manager-type smuck thinks I should be more flexible?

Even top notch programmers like Carmack and Torvalds have a favorite language.

~~~
lutusp
> Even top notch programmers like Carmack and Torvalds have a favorite
> language.

Yes, true, but they're not married to their choice.

~~~
coldtea
After they're programmed for 20+ years in the language, and with them
considered job offers or projects based on the language use, when exactly it's
not considered "married"?

~~~
lutusp
> ... when exactly it's not considered "married"?

Easy to test on a case-by-case basis -- either a person can or can't drop one
language and become productive in another in a short time. If they can, then
they're not married to a single language, unlike cybernetic swans who mate for
life.

~~~
coldtea
Well, what if Torvalds can't get productive in Lisp or Haskell? Does that make
him any less of a programmer?

------
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494478)

------
ballard
It's clever branding and nice.

If it could use Heroku as backends for repos, now that would probably break
HK's freemium model.

The other point is that bitbucket has unlimited private repos for free and
github has unlimited public ones for free. In a business setting, I can't see
the time and cost of maintaining code services except as a backup, or if you
are Goldman Sachs imprisoning your ex-employees or a defense contractor
working on missiles. (Setting up giolite + active directory + Crowd + JIRA +
FishEye was a chore I'd rather not repeat.)

It looks a little nicer than gitlab, but has anyone had recent experience with
gitlab, redmine or github enterprise?

Ultimately though, github could threaten C&D against the authors if it were to
take off because it's such a design ripoff. Although it has almost no
commercial viability it's neat for its own sake.

~~~
Cynddl
We use Gitlab for about 30 people. The last versions are really neat. The UX
is perhaps better with Github, but Gitlab is easier to learn and use,
especially for small organisations.

I am always reluctant to use "clones" like gitbucket... If the usage is not
the same, why making a clone? Indeed, it is always easier to copy a brand but
is it worthwhile?

~~~
sytse
Thanks for mentioning GitLab Cyndll! I hope you like the UI update in 6.5 and
let us know if there is anything else we can improve. I'm a GitLab.com co-
founder.

~~~
sandGorgon
You currently offer Gitlab cloud for free : if you could have a flat storage-
based fee model, and throw in some backups, that could be a great way to
monetize.

alternatively, would love it if you could partner with one of the smaller git
providers - like RepositoryHosting or XP-Dev.

------
simula67
If anyone is looking for similar stuff, I have also been testing RhodeCode (
which despite being GPLv3 seems to be free for only 20 devs ). It installs
with an interactive python script in minutes on RHEL and is much better.

------
n0nick
Took me a couple minutes to find a link to a demo site:
[http://gitbucket.herokuapp.com/](http://gitbucket.herokuapp.com/)

EDIT: credentials are root/root

~~~
ultrafez
The demo link should be right at the top of the GitHub description, as it
should be with all projects that have demos.

------
bachback
many thanks for the work. with so much things on github some distribution is
good. it would nice to make this into a packer image and be able to boot it up
on AWS on a click (better than heroku).

the other one is:
[https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq](https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq)

------
rgbrgb
Are there screenshots?

~~~
aberkowitz
This blog post has some screenshots:
[http://takezoe.blogspot.com/2013/09/gitbucket-15-released.ht...](http://takezoe.blogspot.com/2013/09/gitbucket-15-released.html)

~~~
Zolomon
I'm just curious, but isn't that design/look copyrighted to GitHub, or it
doesn't matter because GitBucket isn't commercial meaning that they don't make
any profits out of the copy?

~~~
yeukhon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494609)

It has been asked.

------
marc_omorain
Gitbucket is hosted on github, which made me smile.

Is it ready for production use? Does anyone on HN use it?

I'd be interested in having a local install for a corporate environment if it
could be easily set up to mirror a private github.com repository.
Decentralised github!

------
syntern
Having tried to setup a few local git repositories myself, I do appreciate the
easy install part. This is a really handy tool for a small company that is not
much into figuring out all the details of gitorious or gitlab.

Keep up the good work guys!

------
btd
I did the same tool, when begin learn scala, with jgit and apache project
libraries it was enough simple.
[https://github.com/btd/luna](https://github.com/btd/luna)

------
rndstr
I managed to bring in existing repositories by creating a bare repo in the
webapp then replacing the created folder with my real repository (or just
symlink to it).

Is there a streamlined way of doing that?

~~~
rav
You should be able to just create an empty repo at the destination and use
git's own `git push --all` to bring in your existing repository.

------
caniszczyk
Technically powered by JGit too (which powers Gerrit, Gitblit and other
tools): [http://eclipse.org/jgit/](http://eclipse.org/jgit/)

------
nahname
Looks like there are hardly any automated tests for this project?

------
gregmolnar
I still don't get why the guy couldn't make a different look from github. It
just makes him look like a copycat.

------
bjackman
Cool! How does this compare to Gitorious?

------
artpop
Friendface

